# EG3 Electrics or Oakley Flight Deck Gogggles?



## mikie

Does anyone have these yet? What are your guys opinion. I am leaning towards the new Electrics


----------



## lab49232

For their prices, neither. Insane how much people are charging for new goggles now. You can get as good or better goggles for literally half the price. That being said, if you have your heart set on one of these two I guess the EG3 but I've handled both and neither are remotely worth the money.


----------



## mikie

lab49232 said:


> For their prices, neither. Insane how much people are charging for new goggles now. You can get as good or better goggles for literally half the price. That being said, if you have your heart set on one of these two I guess the EG3 but I've handled both and neither are remotely worth the money.


What goggles do you think are better for half the price?


----------



## lab49232

The EG3's are basically the Dragon APX only with and Electric logo instead, and the lens quality is the same for scratch/fog. The APX you can find on closeout for <$100. And the EG3 doesn't actually offer any better field of vision than the EG2. If you've ever ridden or looked through them the frame isn't really visibleon the EG2, the EG3 basically just extends the lens beyond the frame, but the frame is actually still there, they just put the lens in front of it now. The field of vision is the same. Oh and again you can get EG2s for under $100. Or talk to Wiredsport on this forum, they have some goggles that look great, similar to the EG2 and one nearly the same as the APX that people on this forum have all given rave reviews, Oh and those start at $50 which is more than 75% cheaper.


----------



## lab49232

I do have to admit I love the look of the Flight Decks though. But for the price I just can't see any reason to do it. Not when there's no new tech in them or anything, well that and I broke my last Oakleys but I can't hold me running in to a tree against them to be fair.


----------



## mikie

lab49232 said:


> The EG3's are basically the Dragon APX only with and Electric logo instead, and the lens quality is the same for scratch/fog. The APX you can find on closeout for <$100. And the EG3 doesn't actually offer any better field of vision than the EG2. If you've ever ridden or looked through them the frame isn't really visibleon the EG2, the EG3 basically just extends the lens beyond the frame, but the frame is actually still there, they just put the lens in front of it now. The field of vision is the same. Oh and again you can get EG2s for under $100. Or talk to Wiredsport on this forum, they have some goggles that look great, similar to the EG2 and one nearly the same as the APX that people on this forum have all given rave reviews, Oh and those start at $50 which is more than 75% cheaper.


Ya I agree they are expensive but if we were just looking at them strictly from a style and functionality point of view, thats what I was basing the question on. This link here Best Goggles of 2015 | Snowboard Steez ...has all the top goggles for 2015, if you're interested in something new with new features google is coming out with goggles with a camera on them that syncs to your phone, but again the price is even more ridiculous than the two mentioned above.


----------



## lab49232

Looks alone I give the Flights the nod. The EG3 look nearly identical to the Dragon APX in person and since I don't find one logo better looking than the other, they might as well be the same goggle, the Oakley just have a tad more flash, but no more functionality and again look too similar in person to other stuff out there. 

But ya camera goggles aren't worth it. Unproven tech, ugly goggles, way too expensive. The best innovations that are useful that I've seen are the photochromic lenses coming out but again those can get super pricey. I think Dragons are going for over $300 :dropjaw:


----------



## mikie

lab49232 said:


> Looks alone I give the Flights the nod. The EG3 look nearly identical to the Dragon APX in person and since I don't find one logo better looking than the other, they might as well be the same goggle, the Oakley just have a tad more flash, but no more functionality and again look too similar in person to other stuff out there.
> 
> But ya camera goggles aren't worth it. Unproven tech, ugly goggles, way too expensive. The best innovations that are useful that I've seen are the photochromic lenses coming out but again those can get super pricey. I think Dragons are going for over $300 :dropjaw:


 I am kinda diggin the spys too, ps I think the Dragons are the same as the EG3 220, still pricey though, now that we are talking about all these prices you are actually giving me second thoughts on purchasing goggles at all this year haha


----------



## lab49232

mikie said:


> I am kinda diggin the spys too, ps I think the Dragons are the same as the EG3 220, still pricey though, now that we are talking about all these prices you are actually giving me second thoughts on purchasing goggles at all this year haha


I have always loved the looks of Spy stuff. Owned a few pair and no complaints.

But *never* second guess buying new gear, I mean is there a happier moment in the world than taking that stuff out of the box :yahoo: Oh and just looked it up to remind myself. Here's a link to the goggles Wiredsport has for a fraction of the price and they from the photos people have posted here they look great. Great Snowboarding Eyewear and Snowboard Goggles appears theyre slightly limited on lens color but if their site isn't a typo looks like they even have a photochromic lens for $40 :shrug: If you do look at those consider pm'ing them though. They're awesome at stoking out members of the forum.


----------



## mikie

lab49232 said:


> I have always loved the looks of Spy stuff. Owned a few pair and no complaints.
> 
> But *never* second guess buying new gear, I mean is there a happier moment in the world than taking that stuff out of the box :yahoo: Oh and just looked it up to remind myself. Here's a link to the goggles Wiredsport has for a fraction of the price and they from the photos people have posted here they look great. Great Snowboarding Eyewear and Snowboard Goggles appears theyre slightly limited on lens color but if their site isn't a typo looks like they even have a photochromic lens for $40 :shrug: If you do look at those consider pm'ing them though. They're awesome at stoking out members of the forum.


Whoa! great prices, have you tried any of these Graynes out personally?


----------



## mikie

lab49232 said:


> I have always loved the looks of Spy stuff. Owned a few pair and no complaints.
> 
> But *never* second guess buying new gear, I mean is there a happier moment in the world than taking that stuff out of the box :yahoo: Oh and just looked it up to remind myself. Here's a link to the goggles Wiredsport has for a fraction of the price and they from the photos people have posted here they look great. Great Snowboarding Eyewear and Snowboard Goggles appears theyre slightly limited on lens color but if their site isn't a typo looks like they even have a photochromic lens for $40 :shrug: If you do look at those consider pm'ing them though. They're awesome at stoking out members of the forum.


Style wise I am not a face of the vents on the top of the lenses of the Dragons


----------



## lab49232

mikie said:


> Whoa! great prices, have you tried any of these Graynes out personally?


I've held them and they felt seemed every bit as good as most others I've played with but sadly haven't ridden them. However here's a link to a thread where a bunch of people have and everybody here seems to love them in action http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/113433-grayne-goggles-stoker-3-pair-giveaway-19.html


----------



## Louie26

Yea some of these new goggle prices are crazy. i just picked up some new EG2's for $80. $220 is expensive when they look almost the same and offer pretty much the same field of view.



I got mine here Brand New Electric EG2 2014 for Snowboarding Skiing Goggles MSRP $150 $180 | eBay


----------



## francium

Surprised no one has mentioned the smith io goggles they have some of the best anti fog lenses and they can be picked up pretty cheap in the sales.


----------



## Steezus Christ

i dont like frameless goggles. ive seen too many people walking around with scratches or smudged lenses from where they've put their hands when they take them off. anybody that snowboards more than 25 days a season will notice that. also they dont really offer more vision or comfort. if anything the frame is smaller so that the lens can fit over the front of it and doesnt fit my face correctly.


----------



## Nivek

Flat lenses. EGv's and Cleavers for me.

What all of you seem to be missing comparing the EG3 to the EG2 is you are also paying for the convience of an easy change out and, I could be wrong here, 2 lenses. Then there's the actual seal difference between the APX and EG3. The APX is just frame to lens where the Electric has a silicone bead between frame and lens assuring an airtight fit. More secure.

Smith, I had 2 sets of lenses get moisture IN BETWEEN the sealed layers of the lens within 2 week of each other. First time owning Smith and it's also the first time that's happened to me in 15 years as I take pretty good care of my goggles. Not a great start. Luckily I figured out how to fix them, but that's just ridiculous. One lens, alright, fluke. 2 in 2 weeks? Nope. Back to Electric for me.


----------



## lab49232

Nivek said:


> Flat lenses. EGv's and Cleavers for me.
> 
> What all of you seem to be missing comparing the EG3 to the EG2 is you are also paying for the convience of an easy change out and, I could be wrong here, 2 lenses. Then there's the actual seal difference between the APX and EG3. The APX is just frame to lens where the Electric has a silicone bead between frame and lens assuring an airtight fit. More secure.
> 
> Smith, I had 2 sets of lenses get moisture IN BETWEEN the sealed layers of the lens within 2 week of each other. First time owning Smith and it's also the first time that's happened to me in 15 years as I take pretty good care of my goggles. Not a great start. Luckily I figured out how to fix them, but that's just ridiculous. One lens, alright, fluke. 2 in 2 weeks? Nope. Back to Electric for me.


In my experience the EG2 lens is actually easier to change than the EG3. As for the seal between frame and lens, aopen spaces exist in all goggles in the form of venting. The seal there actually isn't that important if you think about it. If anything having it less sealed will allow more air flow and help reduce fogging.

Also for me there is no way I would go flat lens over spherical. Spherical lenses work the same way your eyes do with how light bends and for me it's drastically better, but to each his own on that :shrug:


----------



## Nivek

Flat lens frames not having to follow a specific lens shape offer greater conformability on the face. I haven't found a pair of sphericals that fit me as well as a flat lens does. Otherwise yes, go spherical.


----------



## Steezus Christ

ive heard people say the same thing. spherical lenses pushes pressure towards the outside of the goggles and push up against the frame and their face whereas flat lenses seem to just rest on the frame and face in a sense. its never affected me, i love my spherical eg2s and and especially my oakley canopys so im sticking with them until they eventually break.


----------



## radiomuse210

Steezus Christ said:


> ive heard people say the same thing. spherical lenses pushes pressure towards the outside of the goggles and push up against the frame and their face whereas flat lenses seem to just rest on the frame and face in a sense. its never affected me, i love my spherical eg2s and and especially my oakley canopys so im sticking with them until they eventually break.


This is my first season using spherical lenses and for me, I find that they fit my face better - but I have a small face. It also might have to do with the fact that my old goggles were just that...old. Flat lenses, no peripheral vision - it felt like wearing a scuba mask. That being said, the goggles I'm wearing for the upcoming season aren't exactly top-of-the-line Electrics or Oakleys - just some Scotts that provide great low light vision and fit my face nicely, while still giving me the field of vision I need. In the future I'd like to invest in some goggles that allow me to change lenses so I have some for both sunny and low light days. My current ones are slightly mirrored and provide UV protection, but aren't much help when the sun is out in full force. Either way, I'm not dropping $200-300 on them. whiskeymilitia and end of season sales are your friend.


----------



## snowklinger

I just snagged a pair of these with an extra low light lense for less than 80 with tax locally. Couldn't resist, that shit is style for days. ...


----------



## Sassicaia

Frames aside. Every time I try a lens that isnt Oakley Im always left a little disappointed. Say what you want but Oakley their lenses provide the best optics. Just my opinion, but thats my conclusion after 20+ years of buying way more lenses for all types of sports then I could possibly need. 

Regarding the frames they all look easy enough, and the race to make them easier makes no sense. Its a marketing gimmick because we arnt in a fucking pit stop. Whats funny is that as soon as you get used to what ever system you have it takes seconds. I could change the lens on my old Oakley Splice goggles in about 5 seconds. What slows you down isn't removing/replacing the lens, but un packing and repacking the lens not in use. Wake me up when one lens can change its tint by pressing a button. The rest is just a pointless race, and in the case of that video from oakley you can end up going backwards. 

On a funny side not that video witht he Oakley guy "quickly" changing the lens was pretty funny. First of all it wasnt quick (airbrake is faster), secondly he is the Oakley rep so he should be lightning fast and he still wasn't.


----------



## jml22

Arent all lenses made by luxoticca anyways?


----------



## Sassicaia

jml22 said:


> Arent all lenses made by luxoticca anyways?


They certainly make Oakley. In fact its one of the brands they are best known for.


----------



## lab49232

Most lenses are suprisingly similar. Fogging and scratching tend be more representative of the frame and care actually. Peole don't realize its actually venting on the frame, keeping the foam dry and such that prevent fogging. Alsmost every goggle on the market come with nearly identical anti fog spray.


----------



## jml22

I'm pretty sure they make all the goggle lenses except for Smith


----------



## Sassicaia

Could be, but that doesnt mean they are all made the same or equal.


----------



## Nivek

Sassicaia said:


> Wake me up when one lens can change its tint by pressing a button.


Smith Photochromic is getting there. Right now I think the red photo's are like 60%-15% but they're getting closer to being able to do a 70-10. Which is pretty much all the way from Red Sol-x to Red Sensor. It's not instantaneous, but the change is also getting faster.

Oakley does offer great lenses, too bad their frames use outdated fits and have poor durability. Also, Anon passes their shotgun and spike tests. Last I checked they weren't listed in the results page with everyone elses fail. Now you know why.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

Sassicaia said:


> Frames aside. Every time I try a lens that isnt Oakley Im always left a little disappointed. Say what you want but Oakley their lenses provide the best optics.


i agree. plus i've never had a problem with oakley's frames.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

i could've sworn that i read somewhere that carl zeiss did lenses for one of the goggle brands out there


----------



## Nivek

SkullAndXbones said:


> i could've sworn that i read somewhere that carl zeiss did lenses for one of the goggle brands out there


Giro and Ashbury that I know of, possible more.


----------



## Sassicaia

For those of you that don't know Oakley offers a trade in value for replacing your old frame with them. I had a custom splice that after 3 seasons wore away the foam around the eyes. Called oakley and they said if I sent them back I could get a new pair at 30% off. Now thats a way to maintain a loyal customer. 

Made these and it comes with 2 lenses:


----------



## snowklinger

Sassicaia said:


> For those of you that don't know Oakley offers a trade in value for replacing your old frame with them. I had a custom splice that after 3 seasons wore away the foam around the eyes. Called oakley and they said if I sent them back I could get a new pair at 30% off. Now thats a way to maintain a loyal customer.
> 
> Made these and it comes with 2 lenses:


too bad they look like ass at any price


----------



## kosmoz

Grabed these with Gold Ion + amber lenses for 75$ , stoked. Regular price was like 190$. Shit is expensive here in Europe.


----------



## Steezus Christ

i dont care what anyone says, my oakley H.I yellow lens shits on anything else on the market when it comes to low light days


----------



## fraxmental

got the electric eg2 with $40 on ebay, it's good to know someone in U.S.........sometimes.


----------



## Nivek

These rule all because gold.


----------



## F1EA

snowklinger said:


> too bad they look like ass at any price


Totally. Oakley makes by far the ugliest goggles... 

That said... I have Smith IOX = look cool, but will never buy again. 
In fact, next time they ruin a day for me i'll throw em down the lift. Unless you are very meticulous drying them after a riding day, they will fog and keep on fogging all day. Which means you can't get drunk after riding.

Von Zipper fishbowl = cheap, suuuuper comfy, never fog. Terrible lenses though hahaha the chrome scratches from just looking at them and not even close to the optic quality of Oakleys.....


----------



## ryannorthcott

Voted oakley's, nothing beats the optics. Got a HI yellow lens and an emerald iridium, blows away anything else I've looked through (and I guess I'm the only one who thinks the air brakes look badass!)


----------



## SkullAndXbones

aside from beer goggles, oakleys are the best


----------



## Sassicaia

Nivek said:


> These rule all because gold.


I didnt know they had snow in the middle east.


----------



## Sassicaia

snowklinger said:


> too bad they look like ass at any price


Oakley allows you to custom make your frames. 

Are there other brands that offer that level of customization?


----------



## Nivek

Its the shapes, not the colors. And we cant custom make the frame shapes.


----------



## Sassicaia

To each their own i guess. Personally nothing screams douchbag more then dragons to me.

I at least want to pick and choose my own look rather then have only 1 of 8 or so available options picked by someone else. Designing a frame shape would be best I agree, but 2nd is at least designing the frame colour.

That said the custom selection of oakley lets you choose from 3 different frames (all looking very different), before you even get into the colour combo. 3 different frames plus the colour choices gives you literally 1000s of possible options. You still think the preset minimal options from another brand is a better choice?


----------



## kosmoz

Sassicaia said:


> To each their own i guess. Personally nothing screams douchbag more then dragons to me.
> 
> I at least want to pick and choose my own look rather then have only 1 of 8 or so available options picked by someone else. Designing a frame shape would be best I agree, but 2nd is at least designing the frame colour.
> 
> That said the custom selection of oakley lets you choose from 3 different frames (all looking very different), before you even get into the colour combo. 3 different frames plus the colour choices gives you literally 1000s of possible options. You still think the preset minimal options from another brand is a better choice?


You are such an individuality, such a character... You definatelly need fully customised (colourways) goggles so you could express yourself, because everyone always stares at everybody on the hill, and yes, everybody cares how you look :facepalm3:


----------



## Deacon

kosmoz said:


> You are such an individuality, such a character... You definatelly need fully customised (colourways) goggles so you could express yourself, because everyone always stares at everybody on the hill, and yes, everybody cares how you look :facepalm3:


Kos, this is the guy with the $1000 board and the $300 disposable helmets. He just wants everyone on the internetz to know he likes to throw money around.


----------



## F1EA

Deacon said:


> Kos, this is the guy with the $1000 board and the $300 disposable helmets. He just wants everyone on the internetz to know he likes to throw money around.


Since when does preferring Oakleys and having a $1000 board means somebody likes to throw $ around?

Oakleys are GOOD. Like worth every penny... if you like how they look that is. Cause to me their frames are hideous.

$1,000 board is also no big deal. If the guy can afford it who cares. Many here have multiple $500 boards.... so is evryone here guilty too?

Anyways... I dont know the guy. So maybe he does like to throw money around  In such case, PM me. I know exactly where you can throw $ around. Lots. :cheer:

Edit: a $300 disposable helmet? did i miss something?


----------



## Nivek

Sassicaia said:


> To each their own i guess. Personally nothing screams douchbag more then dragons to me.
> 
> I at least want to pick and choose my own look rather then have only 1 of 8 or so available options picked by someone else. Designing a frame shape would be best I agree, but 2nd is at least designing the frame colour.
> 
> That said the custom selection of oakley lets you choose from 3 different frames (all looking very different), before you even get into the colour combo. 3 different frames plus the colour choices gives you literally 1000s of possible options. You still think the preset minimal options from another brand is a better choice?


I wear black. And I really don't give that many shits if someone else has the goggles I do.


----------



## Sassicaia

F1EA said:


> Since when does preferring Oakleys and having a $1000 board means somebody likes to throw $ around?
> 
> Oakleys are GOOD. Like worth every penny... if you like how they look that is. Cause to me their frames are hideous.
> 
> $1,000 board is also no big deal. If the guy can afford it who cares. Many here have multiple $500 boards.... so is evryone here guilty too?
> 
> Anyways... I dont know the guy. So maybe he does like to throw money around  In such case, PM me. I know exactly where you can throw $ around. Lots. :cheer:
> 
> Edit: a $300 disposable helmet? did i miss something?


Its no secret I like quality shit, and I appreciate design and looks. Not because I care what other people think (most dont have the taste to appreciate it anyway), but because given everything about my background and who I am I appreciate well designed, well made and good looking shit. I just do. 

As far as throwing money around I don't see it that way, but making that point certainly wouldnt put you in the minority. As one person pointed out some people here own multiple boards at $500 each. Yes I have owned a few boards at 600-1,000k but still the amount of boards in my possession are peanuts im sure compared to others, further I found the one board to rule them all for my style of riding, so those days are over for me. 

$300 for a disposable helmet isnt a lot when taking into consideration the purpose of the helmet, and again I like good shit.

I get over enthusiastic, and i have some issues no doubt. That said I find snowboarding to be a relative cheap sport (compared to golfing, biking, shooting, drinking), so maxing out to get the "best" is relatively cheap.

Obviously, none of it makes me a better boarder, non of it gets noticed on the slopes, and most people wouldnt know my ear buds cost more then some boards, but that said good shit makes me happy.


----------



## Sassicaia

Nivek said:


> I wear black. And I really don't give that many shits if someone else has the goggles I do.


no fault in that.

Putting that aside though its hard to argue that having more choices is worse then having less.


----------



## Sassicaia

Deacon said:


> Kos, this is the guy with the $1000 board and the $300 disposable helmets. He just wants everyone on the internetz to know he likes to throw money around.


----------



## Nivek

Sassicaia said:


> Its no secret I like quality shit, and I appreciate design and looks. Not because I care what other people think (most dont have the taste to appreciate it anyway), but because given everything about my background and who I am I appreciate well designed, well made and good looking shit. I just do.
> 
> As far as throwing money around I don't see it that way, but making that point certainly wouldnt put you in the minority. As one person pointed out some people here own multiple boards at $500 each. Yes I have owned a few boards at 600-1,000k but still the amount of boards in my possession are peanuts im sure compared to others, further I found the one board to rule them all for my style of riding, so those days are over for me.
> 
> $300 for a disposable helmet isnt a lot when taking into consideration the purpose of the helmet, and again I like good shit.
> 
> I get over enthusiastic, and i have some issues no doubt. That said I find snowboarding to be a relative cheap sport (compared to golfing, biking, shooting, drinking), so maxing out to get the "best" is relatively cheap.
> 
> Obviously, none of it makes me a better boarder, non of it gets noticed on the slopes, and most people wouldnt know my ear buds cost more then some boards, but that said good shit makes me happy.


You and I have never had issues. So I don't want you to think that's what this is. But you are clearly someone who finds value in price. That's not a bad thing, but you are. Mystery: You're best board, and honestly probably a lot of other peoples. But you as an individual see the 10% added bonus (random number) worth the extra $500. Most will not. I don't know what this $300 helmet is you wear, but if it's disposable I can only assume it's single impact which means to me that it is no safer than a $100 Maze. You for whatever reason see the value in the extra $200 for no extra safety. Most people do not. Ride what you want, but know that your opinion on value vs cost is contrary to the majority.


----------



## Sassicaia

Nivek said:


> You and I have never had issues. So I don't want you to think that's what this is. But you are clearly someone who finds value in price. That's not a bad thing, but you are. Mystery: You're best board, and honestly probably a lot of other peoples. But you as an individual see the 10% added bonus (random number) worth the extra $500. Most will not. I don't know what this $300 helmet is you wear, but if it's disposable I can only assume it's single impact which means to me that it is no safer than a $100 Maze. You for whatever reason see the value in the extra $200 for no extra safety. Most people do not. Ride what you want, but know that your opinion on value vs cost is contrary to the majority.


Can't dissagree with any of that. 

Actually one thing. Th Mystery isn't my board anymore. Nidecker Ultralight.

As far as helmet its a Sweet protection. Only reason it's not MPS is because that wasn't an option when I bought mine, but I've already put things in motion to remedy that  That said while my current version may not be safer mine is carbon fiber and more comfortable then any other I've tried, but to your point 10% bonus for extra money. 

I don't think im alone with that. You could say the same thing about a nice suit, watch or golf driver.


Sweet Protection | Helmets & Protection


----------



## Sassicaia

SGboarder said:


> Erm, MIPS and multi-impact are different things, no?


Ha, so it is. Assumed it was the same.


----------



## Sassicaia

More important then anything I wonder which helmet does the best job protecting from a single segnificant blow. 

Another question for another thread I guess. Still Sweet Protection is the most comfortable, low profile and best looking helmet I've tried. Love the Carbon fiber in it.


----------



## Nivek

Sassicaia said:


> I don't think im alone with that. You could say the same thing about a nice suit, watch, or golf driver


A nice suit is a custom fit experience. Buying a $1200 custom made deck is I think excessive, but understandable. An expensive watch is a luxury item. And drivers is a combo of expensive manufacturing and the golf industry demanding innovation every six months. Your now old board was neither hyper performamce, custom, nor generally looked at as a luxury status symbol.


----------



## Sassicaia

Nivek said:


> A nice suit is a custom fit experience. Buying a $1200 custom made deck is I think excessive, but understandable. An expensive watch is a luxury item. And drivers is a combo of expensive manufacturing and the golf industry demanding innovation every six months. Your now old board was neither hyper performamce, custom, nor generally looked at as a luxury status symbol.


An expensive watch is the appreciation of the pinnacle of human ingenuity. Its taking basic materials and creating something with refinements beyond what most can comprehend. Add into that sheer art, tradition and the rarity of something still hand made and you have something worth as much as any piece of art which maintains its value and can last generations. Few things you purchase in life will ever achieve that. Its not about status as no would ever know my watch is worth more then their education, nor would they likely have ever heard of it. Whats my point? I purchased it because I see value in its quality.

Is a snowboard on the same level? Certainly not, but at the same time within its own spectrum I'm drawn towards innovation, quality and craftsmanship. Heck ill settle for what eve rI can get not pumped off some assembly line in china. If thats the extra "10%", then im willing to pay double because fuck them. 

Same is true for clothing, cars and various sporting gear and accessories. Status is a poor mans game. Quality is for the aficionado.


----------



## F1EA

Holy fuck. I stand corrected.


----------



## Steezus Christ

This thread has lost so much direction it's not funny...


----------



## gibby907

oakley flight decks for sure....I just got a pair, tested a pair last season and it is a awesome goggle. Better goggle for half the price? Are you kidding me? Oakley is by far the best goggle out there...your paying for quality goggle with the best anti fog lenses on the market. But if you snowboard 5 times a year, ya...go cheap.


----------



## Nivek

Flat out best anti fog I've ever used was... wait for it... AIRBLASTER. Straight up. Electric, Smith, Oakley, Anon, Ashbury, and Dragon. For serious. That said, favorite goggles to date are Electric EGv's, and my Airgoggles. I've got some VZip Cleavers to try this year.


----------



## radiomuse210

Sassicaia said:


> An expensive watch is the appreciation of the pinnacle of human ingenuity. Its taking basic materials and creating something with refinements beyond what most can comprehend. Add into that sheer art, tradition and the rarity of something still hand made and you have something worth as much as any piece of art which maintains its value and can last generations. Few things you purchase in life will ever achieve that. Its not about status as no would ever know my watch is worth more then their education, nor would they likely have ever heard of it. Whats my point? I purchased it because I see value in its quality.
> 
> Is a snowboard on the same level? Certainly not, but at the same time within its own spectrum I'm drawn towards innovation, quality and craftsmanship. Heck ill settle for what eve rI can get not pumped off some assembly line in china. If thats the extra "10%", then im willing to pay double because fuck them.
> 
> Same is true for clothing, cars and various sporting gear and accessories. Status is a poor mans game. Quality is for the aficionado.


Is this what it's like to have a lot of money? Definitely not a jab at you, but I've lived a life with not much extra cash - and for one new board and my season's pass I have to save up an entire year. And to do that I also have to sacrifice some little things I enjoy doing. The career path I have chosen up to this point has been very rewarding but leaves me with little money. So I'm back in school looking to make a change. I'll probably never be in a position to spend more money on my watch than my education...but it's an interesting perspective on life. I wish GoFundMe's were acceptable for new snowboards.  (i say this half-jokingly...I like the feeling I get knowing I worked hard for my stuff - but a lil help would be nice sometimes )


----------



## Deacon

radiomuse210 said:


> Is this what it's like to have a lot of money? Definitely not a jab at you, but I've lived a life with not much extra cash - and for one new board and my season's pass I have to save up an entire year. And to do that I also have to sacrifice some little things I enjoy doing. The career path I have chosen up to this point has been very rewarding but leaves me with little money. So I'm back in school looking to make a change. I'll probably never be in a position to spend more money on my watch than my education...but it's an interesting perspective on life. I wish GoFundMe's were acceptable for new snowboards.  (i say this half-jokingly...I like the feeling I get knowing I worked hard for my stuff - but a lil help would be nice sometimes )


Gofundme's are apparently acceptable for anything. My lazy ass sister in law did one instead of getting a job. Another chick I went to school with did one after losing her job.


----------



## mikie

Sassicaia said:


> Personally nothing screams douchbag more then dragons to me.


LOL...I have always thought Oakleys frame style was awesome looking, the splices came out before all the big face lenses came out...I though they were sick!...Oakleys big faces look too generic.


----------



## NWskunkAPE

I know its trendy with the snowboard crowd to be anti Oakley,Burton etc. But fuck that Oakley makes amazing optics period. Dont worry about these hipsters


----------



## Snowfever

Wonder whether the Prizm lens from Oakley from the Flight Deck goggles is better than the EG3 Electrics lens.


----------



## bedevere007

*In my humble opinion, I like EG3*



mikie said:


> Does anyone have these yet? What are your guys opinion. I am leaning towards the new Electrics


They are both great goggles and you can't go wrong with them. I prefer electric because I like the vents on top better and lens are affordable. I got chrome blue, jet black from amazon for about 100. I could have got it cheaper but the shipment would have been 3/4 weeks. It has a black band and came with low light lens and it has a green tint and red/bronze. anti fog works great and the lens allow you to view a lot. Oakley invested a lot of money on their prizm lens and it looks sharp but the EG3 looks just as sharp. You really can't tell the difference in my opinion. The Oakley comes with only 1 lens so that was really the why I went with EG3. They are both awesome though. My friend has the Oakleys.


----------

